# In search of



## Bambibambino (Jan 2, 2019)

We have a 5 pound , 3.5 year old male Maltese. He is our joy and everything can’t see ourselves without him. He is perfect but I feel that he needs a brother or sister to enjoy himself too. Hope to find a smaller one than 5 pounds. Any recommendations of a good breeder not expensive in the Midwest. Thanks


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi! I'm sorry, I can't recommend a good breeder who is not expensive, but I would look at American Maltese Assoc. Rescue, or for a local rehoming situation.


----------

